
Chemical-Induced Conversion of Amniotic Fluid Stem Cells into Pluripotent State - amelius
http://www.nature.com/mt/journal/v20/n10/full/mt2012192a.html
======
Outdoorsman
Any potential development in this area deserves attention...

"Pluripotent" cells...stem cells...may eventually have the potential to serve
as an aid to repair--on the fly--whatever ails us (e.g., heart tissue damage
(nations #1 killer))...

Demand for organ transplantation is steadily increasing...supply is limited...

Artificially resetting amniotic fluid cells to a pluripotent state is a
potential stepping stone to producing "regenerative" therapies...to my
understanding, up to this point, these cells have only been harvest-able, for
research, from the placenta or cord...

Very interesting article...thanks for posting...

